# Maximus V formula boards in india



## gamekraze (Sep 9, 2012)

Did any vendor claim to have Maximus V formula boards in stock? Though some websites like it-depot and deltaperipherals have put them in their website but i don't think they are available yet. Even at rashi peripherals website does not show this board.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 9, 2012)

try mailing asus....there are some AFAIK.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 10, 2012)

Contact Asus India.


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 10, 2012)

I've sent a mail to asus india. lets see when will it be available in india. Btw nice review sumonpathak.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 10, 2012)

gamekraze said:


> I've sent a mail to asus india. lets see when will it be available in india. Btw nice review sumonpathak.


thanks


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2012)

@ Op -did you contact ( called/mailed ) delta peripheras/theitdepot -  rashi may forget/not interested to update their web-page  so call the vendors to know about availability .


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 11, 2012)

Done., mailed them too.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2012)

here comes one more for you 

Buy ASUS Maximus 5 Formula Online | India


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

A $280 board selling @23.5K?
Meh!
Get it from USA instead of shelling out ~$460 by buying from India. Seriously.


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 12, 2012)

true, but if something goes wrong.. then it would have 2 ship it back. Dammit stupid forex + taxes and vat uggh.. -_-.

Looks like deltapage and itdepot are selling those boards it takes a 1 day to get them for 23k bah -_- -sigh-


----------



## jai sayan (Sep 18, 2012)

Waiting for this board since its release...


----------

